# First AF in 11months!! :D



## Furmummyx2 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi all  
Hope your all doing ok, ive had chronic abdo/pelvic pain for 14months and no AF in 11months up untill wednesday morning!
It started without the use of drugs, still may have to use clomid for ovulation but yippee!! 
Very heavy and painful but hopefully thats my body getting back to normal!  
We can start tracking now  

lots of love and baby dust to all 
xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi mrsxg,

Great news that AF has finally showed. Hope this means that you can get tracking and fingers crossed for ovulation this month    What method are you using to track ovulation? Feel free to join in the chat thread for others who are tracking monthly using various means http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272499.0

Maz x


----------

